# Fumagilin-B in Pollen Patties



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Matt Beekman said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there has has any experience mixing Fumagilin-B in there pollen patties. /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I know guys running full strength with no adverse effects.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, but how fast does it break down?Thats the million $ question.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

*Break Down*

Great question High Rate of Speed. Does it break down due to temps. or exposure to sunlight?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

OR, because it has been exposed to syrup?

Heck Lou, you got a million bucks to the question.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*mixing Fumagilin-B in there pollen patties*

The manufacturer was considering doing some tests.
Why not feed it in 2:1 syrup and put it where it belongs in the proximety of the brood nest?
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ernie,

What if the bees don't need syrup?

What if you have two thousand hives and you would like to eliminate a few steps.

It's just a couple gallons, I know.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Fumagillan in patties*

I haven't done it but I know that semi loads of patties are going out of Lindsay Calif with Fumag mixed in to them. More than would all be fed at once I think. Competent people too.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

How many thousands of dollars have been wasted in fumagilin and tanker loads of syrup gone bad?LOL.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*you would like to eliminate a few steps.*

We need to eliminate as many steps as possible even befor fuel went to over $4.00/ gallon.
How do we incorporate the Fumagillin into the patties.
Ernie


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Has anyone gotten more info on feeding fumagilin mixed in the patties to control N. Ceranae? If so, what is the recommended(I realize that there really is no "recommended dosage for N. Ceranae) dosage per 1(or more) pound patty per hive? And will the Fumagilin break down before being eaten by the bee's? I tried contacting the manufacturers but haven't heard back from them in over a week...Thanks for any info!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JoshJames said:


> Has anyone gotten more info on feeding fumagilin mixed in the patties !


Yes JJ, were mixing one jar per 340lb batch, and putting on about 3.5 lb patty per hive. This is for a coustomer order.
Keith


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yes i did it last year one can of Fumidil b to a 100lbs batch then one pound per hive. I am debateing weather to do it this year i dont like that fumidil too much.


----------



## habutti (Apr 20, 2008)

swarm_trapper said:


> I am debateing weather to do it this year i dont like that fumidil too much.


Are there other options to it for the control of nosema other then going fully organic?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yes there are. 
you have 
1 nozivet
2 quality Pollen patties
3 bleach
4 thymol
5 HBH

No 1 and 2 arescientificly proven the other 3 are beekeeper proven

I feel they all work to some degree and i use them all so i am very seriously debating whether to use fumidil this year. 
I have been talking to a few people and found out that fumidil can cause problems in the reproduction areas of humans. Now of course humans and bees are different but could this be part of the reason we see poorer mated queens?


----------



## Tuttle (Jul 4, 2009)

swarm_trapper what would a quality pollen patty consist of? I've heard mixed feelings on ones that are mostly natural pollen saying that the pollen loses it's nutritional value after awhile. What type of pollen patty is scientifically proven to help with nosema?


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am wondering how long you can mix it up before you feed it? Any ideas?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Joe/josh....The thing that worked best for me was feeding at night only....didnt degrate after dark. So put on patties at dark, take off at daylight....works great.....you should be able to manage this quite easily!


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Fumagilin ain't the answer, little deeper than that I am afraid.


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

The OP said Fumagilin, by the second page it changed to Fumidil? Are they one and the same? Are we getting lost here?


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

You guys have a big problem with antibiotic in syrup against Nosema. Remember, antibiotic is no allowed in most parts of Europe and we still have bees. The cheapest way to protect your hives against Nosema (both kind) is 1 gram Thymol per 3-4 liter syrup (1 gallone), solved in a little bit alcohol. You also can store the solution for a long time and mould will never grow in it.


----------



## hossein yeganehrad (Aug 31, 2006)

Nose ma A and C and amoeba stop bees metabolism to consume and digest protein. Fumagilin by itself (or with syrup) do not work on Protozoa which is non active Nosema. By using pollen/ pollen patty with fumagillin is the best opportunity to germinate protozoa and ameoba to remove these problems. To increase germination bees have to consume more protein, but bees only consume protein if they receive pheromone from larva. Many beekeepers here use Caspian Solution which has bee larva pheromone in it and this greatly improves protein consumption for bees to germinate faster. For more info please see website:
caspianapiaries.com


----------

